# advice



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

I'm currently going through GRI for icsi and we are being called up in Oct this year. During our last appointment to see the doctor we both had bloods taken and i had an internal scan. My DH has a low sperm count due to chemo treatment many years ago!. He is currently waiting for a urology appointment at GRI to see if there are any blockages there or have sperm surgically removed from him!.

My DH had cancer when he was in his late 20's and as a result he had to store a sample to preserve some sperm, this was done in Australia! and its still in storeage there. 

Does anyone know of any help organisations or charities that can help us bring his samples back from Australia back to Glasgow?!.

Without a good batch of seamen our chances of becoming parents are very slim.

I look forwards to hearing from people and would greatly appreciate advice that i receive from yous.

Best wishes to yous all

Sam xx


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure it would be possible to do, but prob expensive I would have thought! Is there any chance you could have a holiday in Aus and do the cycle there? I would think that would be the easiest option, but again , expensive  

S x


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Its something that could be looked into! as my DH is dual nationality!. But its finding a place to stay whilst out there. Plus i don't know how long I'd have to stay there to do a cycle? i don't know how long that part takes?.

Thank you for your reply

Kind regards
Sam x


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess thats something you would have to discuss with the clinic, some protocols are pretty short, and you may be able to do part of it here, if you can get 2 clinics working together!! I thought about using an overseas clinic purely to get a holiday out of it as well! I did a short protocol last cycle which only involved stimmimg for 10 days and 2 clinic visits 4 days apart before EC/ET - so in theory could be done in 2 weeks. The problem is the unpredictability of it all though....


----------

